# So I Turn On The TV



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2011)

And I see this absolute bullshit. And the sad thing is, there are stupid people who actually believe this shit.
[youtube]g6WTspFrbik[/youtube]
And so, I've decided to get in on the action. For only $19.95, I will hit you in the head with a hammer until you no longer care about your debt. Act now, and I'll throw in some inappropriate touching and steal your wallet.


----------



## plantvision (May 31, 2011)

And people fall for this, how empty between the ears do you have to be..


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2011)

AND they've already caught him in several outright lies, he went bankrupt in the 80's.


plantvision said:


> And people fall for this, how empty between the ears do you have to be..


----------



## Hotsause (May 31, 2011)

LMFAO i dont even know how to comment on that.. Maby i should get some of that and Kim Kardashian and Mariah Carry will have a 3 some with me


----------



## 420God (May 31, 2011)

I couldn't watch more than a few seconds. Almost made me sick.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (May 31, 2011)

Anybody ever notice what Evian is spelled backwards?

Oh, and one time I was watching one of these healing shows and an elderly lady called in and said, "Last time I called you, you told me to stop taking my medication to see that god had healed me through you, so I did, and my doctors said I'm getting worse." Apparently this douchebag of a human was convincing people that he had a direct line with god and could heal people. It was when I heard this that it became completely outrageous. This lady was dying while this guy lined his pockets because people believed in him. He is the perfect example of an average American, only watching out for himself. I'm not a mean guy usually, but the world would be better off without these types of people.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2011)

[youtube]q7BQKu0YP8Y[/youtube]]


Popoff and his magic beans <-- brief history


Send me money, send me green and heaven you will meet
Make a contribution and you'll get a better seat
-Metallica


----------



## cannabisguru (May 31, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> And I see this absolute bullshit. And the sad thing is, there are stupid people who actually believe this shit.
> [youtube]g6WTspFrbik[/youtube]
> And so, I've decided to get in on the action. For only $19.95, I will hit you in the head with a hammer until you no longer care about your debt. Act now, and I'll throw in some inappropriate touching and steal your wallet.




fucking classic.. nice.

you could probably sell those same morons some real estate from up on Mars. 

seriously.. it takes a true moron to believe this kind of propaganda.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2011)

Hey, baby!






NewGrowth said:


> Hey Stoney, love ya.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2011)

Well, the name "Peter Popoff" alone sounds like slang for some mysterious form of VD....


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2011)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> Anybody ever notice what Evian is spelled backwards?
> 
> Oh, and one time I was watching one of these healing shows and an elderly lady called in and said, "Last time I called you, you told me to stop taking my medication to see that god had healed me through you, so I did, and my doctors said I'm getting worse." Apparently this douchebag of a human was convincing people that he had a direct line with god and could heal people. It was when I heard this that it became completely outrageous. This lady was dying while this guy lined his pockets because people believed in him. He is the perfect example of an average American, only watching out for himself. I'm not a mean guy usually, but the world would be better off without these types of people.


The average american is not a scam artist, and most are capable of being quite generous and compassionate, despite their selfish nature. This guy is a special breed of douchebag reaching levels of shame the average american can't even conceive. I mean that has to be the only explanation as to why people didn't hunt this guy down with torches and pitchforks; they don't understand the pure evil involved.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> fucking classic.. nice.
> 
> you could probably sell those same morons some real estate from up on Mars.
> 
> seriously.. it takes a true moron to believe this kind of propaganda.


Yep most are morons. Id even believe that some of them deserved to be scammed for being so gullible. But a good many of his victims are sick and elderly people. People who are confused, senile, lonely, and desperate to get into heaven. People make unsound decisions in the face of desperation, and that is exactly what Peter exploits.


----------



## kevin (May 31, 2011)

my grandparents got caught up in giving a t.v. preacher named dr. robert schuller money back in the 80's. my dad had to step in before they gave everything they had to this tool. i didn't realize how bad it was until after my pop passed away and i was going thru boxes of my grandparents stuff that he kept. i've got 20 one ounce silver coins from dr. schullers hour of power eagles club. what do you think they paid for those?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2011)

kevin said:


> my grandparents got caught up in giving a t.v. preacher named dr. robert schuller money back in the 80's. my dad had to step in before they gave everything they had to this tool. i didn't realize how bad it was until after my pop passed away and i was going thru boxes of my grandparents stuff that he kept. i've got 20 one ounce silver coins from dr. schullers hour of power eagles club. what do you think they paid for those?


Well now days looks like the minimum they could give is $200. Also looks like Dr Schullers isn't doing too well these days.



> You have undoubtedly heard the news-our beloved ministry is currently under the protection of Chapter 11





> It's true that we were unable to honor many of our bills due to the severe drop in revenues precipitated by these tough economic times.





> We desperately need you to join our Platinum Eagles Club for 2011


I like how they reassure you..


> we are NOT spending dollars entrusted to us on new gift items at this time...we are "protecting" every dollar we receive


Funny how god is always asking for money, yet always has the nicest house on the block.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (May 31, 2011)

kevin said:


> my grandparents got caught up in giving a t.v. preacher named dr. robert schuller money back in the 80's. my dad had to step in before they gave everything they had to this tool. i didn't realize how bad it was until after my pop passed away and i was going thru boxes of my grandparents stuff that he kept. i've got 20 one ounce silver coins from dr. schullers hour of power eagles club. what do you think they paid for those?


I don't even know who my pops was sending it to but every time he got paid he'd save enough for food, bills and cigarettes with the rest going to some religious people who'd pray for him. I tried to intervene, but because I don't believe in fairy tales that side of the family could care less what I have to say. Hopefully he's spent nowhere near the amount your grandparents did.


----------



## kevin (May 31, 2011)

i'm not into the fairy tales either but my older brother bought into it hook, line, and sinker. he writes a check once a year of 10% of his earnings to the church. the funny part, he's an outlaw biker.



mouthmeetsoap said:


> I don't even know who my pops was sending it to but every time he got paid he'd save enough for food, bills and cigarettes with the rest going to some religious people who'd pray for him. I tried to intervene, but because I don't believe in fairy tales that side of the family could care less what I have to say. Hopefully he's spent nowhere near the amount your grandparents did.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 31, 2011)

Devil's advocate here.

As long as no fraud is being committed, it's perfectly legal.

First Amendment, folks. 

If you disagree with televangelists, turn off the damn television. Better yet, get rid of it.

My Gram, R.I.P., fell for a similar thing, but it was Reader's Digest. 

They had her convinced she would win some hellacious jackpot if she would only buy one more piece of crap.

We never did discover exactly how much money she threw away.

Dad finally had to step in and take over her finances, put her on an allowance, and threaten legal action if the company tried to contact her in any form. It worked. But she never stopped believing the entire scam was on the up and up.


----------



## patlpp (May 31, 2011)

kevin said:


> i'm not into the fairy tales either but my older brother bought into it hook, line, and sinker. he writes a check once a year of 10% of his earnings to the church. the funny part, he's an outlaw biker.


Yea , it's called Mormanism


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2011)

> In criminal law, a fraud is an intentional deception made for personal gain or to damage another individual


Using a wireless earpiece to receive information, claiming the info came from god, and then using the credentials to leverage for money would seem deceptive to me. And for what reason if not personal gain?

Instructing or influencing sick and elderly people to cease taking medication against doctors orders is unforgivable no matter what the motivation.

Non-healing a non-existent tumor


----------



## NewGrowth (May 31, 2011)

I was just wondering what this Mcfried has been up too. How have you been?


----------



## Brian11543 (May 31, 2011)

plantvision said:


> And people fall for this, how empty between the ears do you have to be..


safe to say you will NOT be getting any of my water. BTW, I plan on making a big batch of Kool Aid with it


----------



## soul11223 (May 31, 2011)

I seen this before and sent out for the water i put down for my name Satan jesuscummings and it worked lol


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 1, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]q7BQKu0YP8Y[/youtube]]
> 
> 
> Popoff and his magic beans <-- brief history
> ...


 Nice. I fucking love this guy!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been ok. Not doing too much. Switched my courses in school and so I'm on a break until later in June. How about you?


NewGrowth said:


> I was just wondering what this Mcfried has been up too. How have you been?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool, school work and kids . . . You're a patient woman. I'm
just up here hiding in the mountains on the pot farm.


----------



## Sinsay (Jun 2, 2011)

turn it back off hurry its not to late


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Devil's advocate here.
> 
> As long as no fraud is being committed, it's perfectly legal.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the commercial? It claims "Supernaturally erase your debt!!". How much more fraudulent could you possibly be?


----------



## Brian11543 (Jun 2, 2011)

what do you think the odds are of me being able to market a "miracle healing fart in a bottle"


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 2, 2011)

Already a product called vitamin water.


----------



## Sinsay (Jun 2, 2011)

*"Supernaturally erase your debt!!" its only ** fraudulent when they erase your debt Lucky for you i can do it for real & for the small fee of 30 bucks  
*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 2, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Did you watch the commercial? It claims "Supernaturally erase your debt!!". How much more fraudulent could you possibly be?


 The question is: Did YOU watch it? If so, were you paying attention?

They are offering it for FREE.

Call the toll-free number, sit through a bullshit prayer, then endure a hard-press for a DONATION, politely decline, then wait 4-6 weeks to receive your magic holy water bottle.

No fraud.


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> And I see this absolute bullshit. And the sad thing is, there are stupid people who actually believe this shit.
> [youtube]g6WTspFrbik[/youtube]
> And so, I've decided to get in on the action. For only $19.95, I will hit you in the head with a hammer until you no longer care about your debt. Act now, and I'll throw in some inappropriate touching and steal your wallet.



wow, this is hilarious, gods gonna erase my debt huh?..lol...with miracle spring water even?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The question is: Did YOU watch it? If so, were you paying attention?
> 
> They are offering it for FREE.
> 
> ...


Peter has perfected his scam over the years. I have no doubt that this has been carefully constructed to be legally legit. So if we are speaking in just a pragmatic legal sense, your probably correct.


Ever wonder what happens if you request some miracle water, or a handkerchief, or prayer beads, or one of the other trinkets he's peddled over the years? You will get one of his "personalized" letters, which does contain a donation request, but hey the paper it's printed on is free.




> Right now, I'm asking you to get out your largest bill. God sees your sacrifice, and it will be a sacrifice. God sees. It may be a $50.00 bill or $25.00 It may be a check. But step out in faith and give it to the work of Jesus Christ as a seed. Now give God a sacrificial offering. Give your biggest bill (or check). If it is a $50.00 bill, or $25.00. God sees. And ask God for His best blessing to be bestowed upon you.
> The Holy Spirit is in this letter and is speaking to you now while you read these words. Please obey the Holy Spirit. The greater your sacrifice, the greater your blessing.


You'll get a slight variation of this letter from time to time, unless you donate, then you will get them more and more. Also, you'll get an automated 'prayer line' call occasionally, again asking to trade empty promises for money.

He is clearly asking for money and offering a blessing. In fact, the money and the blessing are so closely tied together that the bigger the donation the bigger the blessing. Unless you believe Peter has the power to channel blessings to people, then you must agree that this is deceptive, if not strictly fraud.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2011)

> We offer all prayers with tears in our face when we pray for our relatives, asking support for them. We put all sincere forces, all clemency of which we are capable also for what we pray in our prayer, feels our support. *This is a huge energy which is capable to cure, help and direct. *
> 
> Peter Popoff *puts this energy in* his prayers and *transfers it* through Peter Popoffs Holy Miracle Water to all those who pass their way of life with tears in their eyes


.

Who can tell me what's wrong with this? Anyone?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I might get some of this stuff, but I'm not making a donation. I can take care of the prayer by smoking a few bowls of OG topped with Og keif. Makes everything cool . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure it's possible to commit fraud with religion either, I mean the whole thing is a fraud. I applaud this dude for making some money off these poor broke saps. Probably part of the reason they are so broke is because they keep buying into crap like this. Now I've gotta think of some religious crap to start peddling myself, 'holy piss!'


----------



## Luger187 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> .
> 
> Who can tell me what's wrong with this? Anyone?


i think energy means sperm haha

im so fucking tired of religion


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 3, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Not sure it's possible to commit fraud with religion either, I mean the whole thing is a fraud. I applaud this dude for making some money off these poor broke saps. *Probably part of the reason they are so broke is because they keep buying into crap like this.* Now I've gotta think of some religious crap to start peddling myself, 'holy piss!'


Most of them are broke because they are old, impoverished, near death, and/or mentally ill. These are the specific people Popoff targets; those who are in the throes of desperation.



Luger187 said:


> i think energy means sperm haha
> 
> im so fucking tired of religion


Yes! E=MC2 and the fact that Popoff has somehow overcome the second law of thermodynamics. That qualifies him to win the million dollar prize, but hey when his tax returns for 06 report 23 million, 600,000 of which peter paid directly to himself, who needs a prize?



> Let&#8217;s take a look at how much money this family made in 2005. The information comes from Ministrywatch.com which tracks questional religious organizations.
> 
> People United for Christ, Inc./ Peter Popoff
> Known Compensation per IRS Form 990:
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2011)

Religion is fraud. Period. Heisenberg is saying what I would say, only much more succinctly.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 3, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The question is: Did YOU watch it? If so, were you paying attention?
> 
> They are offering it for FREE.
> 
> ...


I did watch it, but I do not trust them. I see commercials all the time for "free" stuff. "Free" rarely means free.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 3, 2011)

But what is the bigger problem?

That we have people that try to scam the unknowing or that people allow themselves to be scammed with such unbelievable religiuos bullchit?

What puts it in some ones head that these kind of things are legit?


----------



## karri0n (Jun 3, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> Religion is fraud. Period. Heisenberg is saying what I would say, only much more succinctly.


No, it's not. People are frauds, and religion is an easy avenue to defraud people through. Spirituality is one of the most important things necessary for health and happiness.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 3, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I did watch it, but I do not trust them. I see commercials all the time for "free" stuff. "Free" rarely means free.


 So you call the toll-free number to receive a FREE water bottle because some jackoff said god would give you money if you do.

Whether you decide to donate to said jackoff is completely up to you.

No fraud.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 3, 2011)

[sarcasm] if the miracle water makes my plants finish in 7 days and yield 3lb of AAAA per kw i'm *SO* in!! [/sarcasm]


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 3, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> So you call the toll-free number to receive a FREE water bottle because some jackoff said god would give you money if you do.
> 
> Whether you decide to donate to said jackoff is completely up to you.
> 
> No fraud.



I'm not sure I completely agree with your logic. You make an outrageous claim like god will erase your debts

Quotes from the video:


> We are literally seeing a supernatural wealth transfer!
> 
> You see god has resources. Expect gods massive intervention at any moment. Yes you're right on the edge of a miracle!
> 
> God wants to do a big miracle, financial miracle is in your life!


And then want people to "donate" money. 

That is absolutely fraud. That is the literal definition of fraud:



> *fraud*
> 
> &#8194; &#8194;/fr&#596;d/  Show Spelled[frawd]  Show IPA
> &#8211;noun 1.deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage.
> ...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 3, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I'm not sure I completely agree with your logic. You make an outrageous claim like god will erase your debts
> 
> Quotes from the video:
> 
> ...


But there is no connection between the promises made on god's behalf and the exchange of dollars.

They offer the water bottle for FREE, if you call in for prayer.

During the call, they ask for a donation. At any time the caller can refuse.

Skeevy? Absolutely. But there is no direct connection between the promise related to the free gift; and a voluntary donation which is not mentioned anywhere in the ad.

It may be fraudulent in literal terms, but LEGALLY (which is the perspective I have been arguing from all along) there is no fraud.

No fraud.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2011)

The guy has his ass covered, then. Though he did get caught lying before. And shouldn't he have some disclaimer in the infomercial? I didn't think to look for one.


Johnnyorganic said:


> But there is no connection between the promises made of god's behalf and the exchange of dollars.
> 
> They offer the water bottle for FREE, if you call in for prayer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 3, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> The guy has his ass covered, then. Though he did get caught lying before. And shouldn't he have some disclaimer in the infomercial? I didn't think to look for one.


 Realistically, if a disclaimer was required, this huckster would include one to cover his sorry ass.

The 'free' offer gets him out of it. It's an enticement to get desperate and gullible people to call into the boiler room, where the real damage is done.

Most likely, any legal disclaimer is offered when the donation is being solicited.

It's shameful, but perfectly legal.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2011)

But isn't he promising things he can't deliver? I saw one thing where he told some lady to throw away her pills. Isn't that practicing medicine without a license or somesuch? Or does it only count if you dress like a doctor, too?


Johnnyorganic said:


> Realistically, if a disclaimer was required, this huckster would include one to cover his sorry ass.
> 
> The 'free' offer gets him out of it. It's an enticement to get desperate and gullible people to call into the boiler room, where the real damage is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 3, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> But isn't he promising things he can't deliver? I saw one thing where he told some lady to throw away her pills. Isn't that practicing medicine without a license or somesuch? Or does it only count if you dress like a doctor, too?


 I'm not familiar with the example so I am reluctant to comment, but I will.

If he is presenting himself as a medical doctor, that is illegal.

But if giving bad advice was a crime, we would all be guilty at some point in out lives.

I don't enjoy defending scumbags.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2011)

Nobody does, but if folks decide it's okay to arrest someone who hasn't technically committed a crime just because they think he's a scumbag, what's to stop it from happening over and over again just because the pigs THINK somebody looks like a criminal? What little rights we have left, we need to cling to.


Johnnyorganic said:


> I don't enjoy defending scumbags.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 4, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> . But there is no direct connection between the promise related to the free gift; and a voluntary donation which is not mentioned anywhere in the ad.


The purpose of the ad is to appeal to an audience that is ripe for his letter scam, which is where the real money comes from. In his letters, he clearly makes a connection between the amount of the donation and the "greatness" of the blessing. It isn't that he refrains from making promises, it isn't that the promises are not connected to the money, it's just that his promises are so undefined that they are meaningless. The law can't make binding that which does not make sense.

There is no law against me writing as many people as I want and requesting money, as long as I don't harass, I personalize the letters, and report what is necessary on my taxes. As far as the law is concerned, that is exactly what Peter does, and he keeps up with his taxes. It really isn't much different than what Silvia Brown or John Edwards does. He is committing no direct legal fraud, people are freely donating, and in this case the US has decided that people are free to make bad choices if they want to. (too bad the law doesn't take that approach with drug policy)

The real culprit here is ignorance. The general population is not well equipped to think about situations critically. The average person is not aware of the logical pitfalls, the perceptional mistakes, and the instinctive biases they are subject to every day, while con artists like Peter are well aware of these flaws and how they can be exploited. What I would like, instead of laws against religion, is for people to be capable of seeing through bullshit intuitively.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 4, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Funny how god is always asking for money, yet always has the nicest house on the block.


'God' doesn't need anything we have to offer. It's religion manipulating faith. Religion ruins faith. If you want to be mad at something, be made at organized religion. God has nothing to do with this.



Stoney McFried said:


> But isn't he promising things he can't deliver? I saw one thing where he told some lady to throw away her pills. Isn't that practicing medicine without a license or somesuch? Or does it only count if you dress like a doctor, too?


Who says he can't deliver?
I don't believe he can, I'm saying that you can't prove whether he can or can't do it because he says God will do it. You can't prove God exists or doesn't, so he can say it if he wants.


----------



## Straight up G (Jun 4, 2011)

Just read the title, have you seen you news in the US??, anyone that believes that crock of shit wouldn't pass a section test


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> 'God' doesn't need anything we have to offer. It's religion manipulating faith. Religion ruins faith. If you want to be mad at something, be made at organized religion. God has nothing to do with this.


I didn't say I was mad at anyone, simply made an observation. The very house people go to give money is usually nicer than anyone's in attendance. 



> Who says he can't deliver?
> I don't believe he can, I'm saying that you can't prove whether he can or can't do it because he says God will do it. You can't prove God exists or doesn't, so he can say it if he wants.


The burden of proof falls to the party making the claim. The more extraordinary the claim, the more solid the proof needed to believe it. I don't think it's a question of whether or not Peter can deliver, I think it's the matter of fact that he doesn't.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 4, 2011)

Religion is a scam but we don't arrest the pope . . . Seems to me that Scientology does more damage using mind control tactics. Peter is just draining other peoples pockets, it's the American way to make money off others misfortunes. I'll bet if Peter did not offer his holy water these people would still spend the money on something they did not need. I'm not defending scammers but the simple truth is as long as there are gullible, ignorant people they will always exsist.
I had a Nigerian scammer waste thousands of dollars making international calls to me. After leading the guy on for weeks I decided if anyone was stupid enough to fall for this guys scam he deserved the money. People always have excuses to not think critically but it's only to their own detriment.


----------



## Derple (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, thats just a few examples of how gullible people can be regarding "religion"


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 14, 2011)

You can fool all of the people all of the time and fix them when they aren't broke by leading them to water but not teaching them how to fish


----------

